# 95 Gallon filter for 55 gallon tank?



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I'm thinking of setting up a 55 gallon in a few months, but it would be a bit overstocked, would a 95 gallon filter make up for some of it? It would be a canister filter aswell, a Rena XP2 I think. Planning on doing Lake Tang cichlids, mainly cyprinchromis and sand dwellers.


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

For a few tanks I've had, I've always purchased larger filters with decent results. ie a 40G filter for a 20G tank, 100G filter for my current 46G tank.

I see no harm in going with your idea, but don't think that it'll allow you to have double the fish - I feel that the filter manufacturers are very likely to overstate the power of their units. 

Buying an overly-capable filter can't hurt (unless your fish are blown out of the tank) but it will not have a dramatic effect on the cleanliness of your tank or the stocking maximum.


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeh I don't plan on majorly over stocking it, just about 4 more fish than should go in there. I still got a few months to think about it though before I have the room to put it in my house (stupid pool table).


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

it4lian:

I have limited experience with cannister and HOB filters.

IMHO, the actual flow of a cannister filter is approximately 50% to 75% of the published flow.

TR


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

It's all about the rate of filtration, not the manufacturer's stated "size" for a filter. Take the gallons per hour (gph) and divided by the thank capacity. For example, I have 150 gph and 20 gallons. This makes 7.5 filtration cycles or "turns" per hour. I would recommend at least 4 to 5 turns per hour.

I agree with welchrock - you probably want to measure the actual flow rate of the filter and not just stick with the manufacturer's statement.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

i think having over filtration is fine. I am running 2 magnum HOTS and a topfin 60 on my 55. There is alot of water current, which my fish really enjoy. I have carbon in one of the magnums, and a large cleaner wheel in the other. my GF has a rena on her 55 and it is great. She has the XP2 and her tank is crystal clear.


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

MY GOODNESS your tank must be pristine! Did you identify a need for this much filtration or is it just preference?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

welchrock said:


> MY GOODNESS your tank must be pristine! Did you identify a need for this much filtration or is it just preference?


just preference. my goldfish have alot more filtration as well, but they are messier fish. they are poop demons


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

I would put an XP3 on a 55g and not an XP2. The extra filtration is worth it. If you go with an XP2, you should get a HOB to go along with it for more filtration.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

2 filters is always a good idea.


----------

